# Grant Hill: Future HOF?



## bender (Jul 15, 2002)

Let's say Grant Hill retires soon (this year or next year - he won't sit on the Magic bench for his entire seven-years-contract). Would he be a future Hall of Fame member? He was obviously great during his time with the Pistons, but was that long enough to make the Hall of Fame? Did he achieved enough until now?

His achievements:
- back-to-back NCAA-Champion ('91, '92) with Duke
- Co-Rookie-of-the-Year (with Jason Kidd) '95
- first rookie in NBA history to lead the league in ASG-voting ('95)
- 5x NBA-Allstar (5x Starter)
- 10,000 career points in 9 years, 21.0 ppg career avg
- 1x All-NBA-First-Team ('97), 4x All-NBA-Second-Team ('96, '98, '99, '00)
- Olympic Gold medalist '96

Hall-of-Fame-bound?


----------



## carayip (Jan 15, 2003)

HOF have shown that they like to award those who showed HOF talent but careers cut short by unlucky injuries/death (Bill Walton, Petrovic) And Hill was certainly a HOF talent before. Not to mention that he is hugely popular with many around the league/community. So I expect him to eventually get voted in. Maybe not 1st ballot and will be in some day. Call it a pity vote or not. But it's just the way.


----------



## tidho (Jul 29, 2002)

Tough call, if the NBA had its own HOF I doubt he'd be in, but since its just the Basketball HOF he'll get in for his collegiate career.


----------



## bender (Jul 15, 2002)

Bill Walton is a member of the Hall of Fame, despite being injured for the half of his career. But at least he won two title, Hill could even win a playoff series.

However, Dominique Wilkins made the Hall of Fame without ever winning a championship, a MVP-trophy or anything other than the slam dunk contest, so Grant Hill could make it as well.


----------



## Kicito (Jun 3, 2003)

I think he should make it. If it was not for the injury, he would probably have an amazing career. And before he got hurt, he was clearly one of the Top 5 players in the league.

Look at his stats when he was in Detroit, he averaged 21.6 ppg (.476 FG%), 7.8 rpg, 6.2 apg, 1.6 spg. And that's for 6 years. There are players in the HoF who hadn't played that long in the NBA.

I think he should be an Hall of Famer for what he was in his prime years, and for what he could have been without the injuries.

:2fing:


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

*becuz he won titles at duke..*

he should be in nba hof??:sigh: 
1 time all nba member ugh!!!!!
led the asg in voting  
no way in hell he deserves to be in the hof
he has the same credentials as vince carter did 2 years ago


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>tidho</b>!
> Tough call, if the NBA had its own HOF I doubt he'd be in, but since its just the Basketball HOF he'll get in for his collegiate career.


Ditto. A lot players can have 5 year runs like he did, but to get there you have to be durable. Something he isn't, obviously. But he had some good years at duke. So he'll get in after a few years. After stockton, malone, barkley and such get in, the nominees are relatively weak, and he can slip in.

You'd think since its just basketball and not NBA, if something happened to Lebron you'd think he'd get in just for the hoop-lah!


----------



## Doo-Dirt (Jun 17, 2003)

without injuries, theres no doubt he's in, but this stands out to me as why he shouldn't make it.


> - 1x All-NBA-First-Team ('97),


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

*Re: becuz he won titles at duke..*



> Originally posted by <b>grizzoistight</b>!
> he should be in nba hof??:sigh:
> 
> <b>1 time all nba member ugh!!!!!</b>
> ...


Are you sure about that? You want to show me how many all nba 1st, 2nd, or 3rd teams Vince made and how many Hill made? ( You need at least 4 selections to be considered one of the "Greatest Players" in the "Sporting News records", an OFFICIAL record for the NBA and also affiliated with the NBA. )

Which one has at least 10,000 points and 5000 assists?

How many all star games has each been selected for?

Support your claim that Vince and hill are the same.


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

*oh geez rifle callin me out *

Man i was sayin through his first couple years hes accomplish the same thing as vince.. give vince 8 years and well see the # comparison
Just cuz u lead the asg voting.. that doesnt mean hof ya know??
Grant hasnt done anything.. he hasnt even made it out of the first round of the playoffs.. kind of reminds me of another magic player.. and no his name is not Pat burke


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

*Re: oh geez rifle callin me out *



> Originally posted by <b>grizzoistight</b>!
> Man i was sayin through his first couple years hes accomplish the same thing as vince.. give vince 8 years and well see the # comparison
> Just cuz u lead the asg voting.. that doesnt mean hof ya know??
> Grant hasnt done anything.. he hasnt even made it out of the first round of the playoffs.. kind of reminds me of another magic player.. and no his name is not Pat burke


:sigh: No, I'm not calling you out - I'm simply asking you to provide the stats necessary for you to say that Vince is the SAME as Grant Hill. There is a difference between that request and calling someone out, grizz. 

You cannot say for certain that Grant Hill won't eventually be in the HOF or not - unless you are on the NBA HOF committee, that is.


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

*rifle compare each others first 4 years stats..*

I have to pack for the cruise which im goin on tomorrow.. so i cant but im pretty sure its close


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

*Re: rifle compare each others first 4 years stats..*



> Originally posted by <b>grizzoistight</b>!
> I have to pack for the cruise which im goin on tomorrow.. so i cant but im pretty sure its close


Well - enjoy your cruise and I hope you're back by draft night! (BTW, I'll check those stats this weekend because I don't think they're that close.)


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

*its a week cruise..im gonna miss the draft..*

and real world :sigh: we have to rep ace livin down in ga .. oh well its not like mtv wont show it a million times..
I just wish i could hear everyone boo vescey .. and listen to all of his bogus trade ideas.. oh well hopefully the knicks will draft another sg so the ny faithful will let them have it


----------



## BlayZa (Dec 31, 2002)

no way , its sad what happened to his career but cmon , HOF isnt a sympathy vote , and i seriously doubt Hill reckons he has earnt it


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BlayZa</b>!
> no way , its sad what happened to his career but cmon , HOF isnt a sympathy vote , and i seriously doubt Hill reckons he has earnt it


I'm not either - all I am saying is one cannot say with any certainty that he WILL or he WON'T be in the HOF someday.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

If Grant Hill gets in the HOF, it will be because of politics and pity votes. This is where a good reputation comes in handy. If this guy had the attitude and work ethic of Vin Baker, we wouldn't even be discussing this.

If I had my way, I would say no to putting Grant in the Hall. Borderline call though -- he WAS a great player for about five seasons and had the benefits of playing at Duke University. And pity votes don't sway me.


----------



## bender (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: becuz he won titles at duke..*



> Originally posted by <b>grizzoistight</b>!
> ... 1 time all nba member ugh!!!!! ...


John Stockton made the All-NBA 1st Team only twice in 19 years, and he'll be a Hall of Fame member, though.


----------



## BlayZa (Dec 31, 2002)

well how about this , im definate that grant hill , being the guy he is , knows he hasnt done anywhere near enough to be in the HOF


----------

